# Salt Fork 5/1



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Got these in an email today of the old marina ramp.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

It has till Tues to come back to normal. I check in Mon. Night at a cabin and will fish hell or high water till Thursday. Have to do a day trip someplace around Salt Fork to keep my wife happy. Might do that Tues. now that I think about it.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

the cabin ramps are the last to flood out on the lake.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Dgatrell27,
Thanks for the photo. This is what has been keeping me from going out since all the rain. Add all the wind we have been getting and it makes for a tough day fishing. My buddy headed out on Friday and come home without launching at all.
The water should be down in a couple days and the weather much better.
I'm going to put the push on Crappie starting Wednesday. It's still early and plenty of time to get in on the bite.


----------

